
People increased Facebook usage after Cambridge Analytica scandal - ZeljkoS
http://www.businessinsider.com/people-increased-facebook-usage-after-cambridge-analytica-scandal-2018-5
======
brisance
This is an example of deceptive journalism where the author fits the facts to
suit the narrative. That Comscore chart tells me that Facebook has actually
fallen from its peak in 2015 and is only slowly making its way back to its
former glory. The Deutsche Bank chart is even more suspicious and looks like
it was drawn up by my toddler. And look at that photo of a smiling Zuckerberg.
This is an article paid for by sell-side analysts.

------
rblion
I wonder why this happened.

